# Side by Side 3 1/2



## stolenbase (Aug 23, 2003)

Are there any companies out there that make 3 1/2 10 or 12 gauge shotguns? Without busting a whole in my pocket? I need that or a bottom ejecting or left handed gun. Im sick of my wingmaster with the right eject.


----------



## jhegg (May 29, 2004)

Look at the Browning BPS pump 10 ga. Be forewarned though, that they usually shoot high for most people with a normal face.


----------



## stolenbase (Aug 23, 2003)

sorry I guess I don't know what you mean by the shooting high thing...???? As far as doubles in 3 1/2 10..are there any? Thanks,Nick


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Yes they are spanish and pretty nice guns but real heavy so they soak up the recoil. I was looking at one the other day a a local gunshop it was used but in real good shape I think the wanted about 500 for it.


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

That 3.5 will kick you so hard, that you will sell it... :eyeroll:


----------



## AKdakota (Apr 3, 2005)

what about over and under? I currently have my dads over and under browning citori in 3 1/2. Very nice that 3.5 doesn't kick that bad, pretty good for goose hunting. I would look around for some over and unders.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

IF you reload you can get some great patters out of a ten guage without all the kick. A light load for that bore is still a big big load for a twelve and a light load for anyrespective bore size will result in a more efficient pattern. The English reload their 8 guages to what we do with 10. Big bores pattern well with big shot sizes and therefore are great for long range shots. 10 guage doubles are usaully so heavy that they really don't kick that bad.


----------

